# Dead Rabbit RDA - long term review?



## AlphaDog

I'm considering this RDA, anyone here been using one for a few weeks? What's your thoughts? I saw KZOR'S video and he seemed very happy, but he didn't say how good it is compared to the Goon/Apocalypse Gen2, etc etc


----------



## AlphaDog

AlphaDog said:


> I'm considering this RDA, anyone here been using one for a few weeks? What's your thoughts? I saw KZOR'S video and he seemed very happy, but he didn't say how good it is compared to the Goon/Apocalypse Gen2, etc etc


@KZOR ?


----------



## KZOR

Hi
I still maintain it is a nice RDA for the price point but i don't think it will knock the CSMNT, Goons or Recoil off it's podium but it is not far off. 
You welcome to come by and try it and then decide.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## AlphaDog

KZOR said:


> Hi
> I still maintain it is a nice RDA for the price point but i don't think it will knock the CSMNT, Goons or Recoil off it's podium but it is not far off.
> You welcome to come by and try it and then decide.


Ok, your opinion means a lot to me, so which dual coil RDA should i get instead? I don't want bottom airflow, and it must have a reasonable juice capacity. It must also be of exceptional quality. Price isn't really a concern. 

Thanks!


----------



## KZOR

I would get the CSMNT since it's topcap creates a very nice juice well. You also get a BF kit as well as a shawty cap for increased flavor. 
https://www.districtf5ve.com/products/csmnt-cosmonaut-shawty-cap
https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...rict-f5ve-x-mystery-mod-co-cosmonaut-24-rda-1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AlphaDog

KZOR said:


> I would get the CSMNT since it's topcap creates a very nice juice well. You also get a BF kit as well as a shawty cap for increased flavor.
> https://www.districtf5ve.com/products/csmnt-cosmonaut-shawty-cap
> https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...rict-f5ve-x-mystery-mod-co-cosmonaut-24-rda-1


Thanks dude, ordered a rose gold CSMNT from @Throat Punch now

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tai

AlphaDog said:


> Thanks dude, ordered a rose gold CSMNT from @Throat Punch now


You wont regret it man. If i could only keep one rda it would be my cosmo without question

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## AlphaDog

Any issues i should be aware of? How's the quality of the screws in the build deck?


----------



## Tai

Top quality all round bud. If you wick it right it will hold a ton of juice without leaking - for me less cotton works better. Its very forgiving build wise. Some guys build their coils towards the middle and some pull them out. Ive built it single coil and did not expect much as the coil is quite far from the airslots ( centred coil) but what i got in return was still an awesome vape

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## AlphaDog

Based on your experience, what is the best coil placement?


----------



## CeeJay

Closer to the air slot, similar to how you would line the coils in a GOON

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CeeJay

You won't regret your purchase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog

Will update the CSMNT build thread when i receive the atty


----------



## Rude Rudi

The Dead Rabbit has only been here for a week or so - long term reviews will not be possible...
I have been using mine since VapeCon and love it - more and more each day...

Some highlights:

Fantastic build quality - quality all round
Fantastic, angular air flow
Fantasic flavour and clouds
Piss easy to build on
Sexy AF
Juice well - as I am a VERY messy dripper, I almost always over drip and have a few spills throughout the day... It is virtually impossible to overdrip on the Dead Rabbit - as the airflow is positioned at the top of the barrel, it leaves a MASSIVE "juice well". It is by far the largest juice well in my collection of 28 RDA's. This is a massive PRO in my books.

I must admit that I prefer the Rabbit over the CSMNT - personal preference...

I have this version:

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

you guys are really not helping with my vape budget

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## TheV

Rude Rudi said:


> The Dead Rabbit has only been here for a week or so - long term reviews will not be possible...
> I have been using mine since VapeCon and love it - more and more each day...
> 
> Some highlights:
> 
> Fantastic build quality - quality all round
> Fantastic, angular air flow
> Fantasic flavour and clouds
> Piss easy to build on
> Sexy AF
> Juice well - as I am a VERY messy dripper, I almost always over drip and have a few spills throughout the day... It is virtually impossible to overdrip on the Dead Rabbit - as the airflow is positioned at the top of the barrel, it leaves a MASSIVE "juice well". It is by far the largest juice well in my collection of 28 RDA's. This is a massive PRO in my books.
> 
> I must admit that I prefer the Rabbit over the CSMNT - personal preference...
> 
> I have this version:
> View attachment 105879


I wanted to dislike your post because you are going to make me buy one 
Thanks for the detailed info. I'm seriously considering one

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

Rude Rudi said:


> The Dead Rabbit has only been here for a week or so - long term reviews will not be possible...
> I have been using mine since VapeCon and love it - more and more each day...
> 
> Some highlights:
> 
> Fantastic build quality - quality all round
> Fantastic, angular air flow
> Fantasic flavour and clouds
> Piss easy to build on
> Sexy AF
> Juice well - as I am a VERY messy dripper, I almost always over drip and have a few spills throughout the day... It is virtually impossible to overdrip on the Dead Rabbit - as the airflow is positioned at the top of the barrel, it leaves a MASSIVE "juice well". It is by far the largest juice well in my collection of 28 RDA's. This is a massive PRO in my books.
> 
> I must admit that I prefer the Rabbit over the CSMNT - personal preference...
> 
> I have this version:
> View attachment 105879


I have to agree... i have a single coil into my dead rabbit- flavour and clouds are insanely good...
Im a big OG goon lover and my friend has a cosmo.

There is really no bad rdas these days anymore... some just might not like something but another will as its always personal opinion.

Dead rabbit is of really good quality and screws and deck is very strong and clean. I can also relate to the over squonking or over dripping and because the juice well is so big amd the bf pin sits quite high it doesnt seem to suck back all the squonked juice so you wont squonk every 3rd hit.

If you dont have one and ur a squonker or like big juice capacity get one coz it really has all the other promissing factors of other rdas. Pardon my english i know it sucks!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

AlphaDog said:


> I'm considering this RDA, anyone here been using one for a few weeks? What's your thoughts? I saw KZOR'S video and he seemed very happy, but he didn't say how good it is compared to the Goon/Apocalypse Gen2, etc etc


hi.very nice dripper. been using my one every day since a bought it 2 weeksago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

So after alot of play time and this and that i found that the dead rabbit is excellent with a single coil in this position. 

Please try and tell me what you think. I dont like it alot with dual coils. 

Thats 22ga flat ni80 0.2ohm running at only 40watts airflow halfway and flavour is insane!!!









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

@BioHAZarD

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD

Ruan0.30 said:


> @BioHAZarD
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Thanks.
Been watching this thread 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruan0.30

BioHAZarD said:


> Thanks.
> Been watching this thread
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Enjoy it man... 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD

Ruan0.30 said:


> Enjoy it man...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Ta. I am sure i will. Will post a build once i have done one.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV

Ruan0.30 said:


> So after alot of play time and this and that i found that the dead rabbit is excellent with a single coil in this position.
> 
> Please try and tell me what you think. I dont like it alot with dual coils.
> 
> Thats 22ga flat ni80 0.2ohm running at only 40watts airflow halfway and flavour is insane!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the suggestion. It does look good! I'll give this a try on my next build for fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

My happy place with this RDA:




dual 8 wraps Ni80 24ga @ 0.26Ω

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

I have one on the way  ........... as well as the VV Mesh RDA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AlphaDog

Rude Rudi said:


> The Dead Rabbit has only been here for a week or so - long term reviews will not be possible...
> I have been using mine since VapeCon and love it - more and more each day...
> 
> Some highlights:
> 
> Fantastic build quality - quality all round
> Fantastic, angular air flow
> Fantasic flavour and clouds
> Piss easy to build on
> Sexy AF
> Juice well - as I am a VERY messy dripper, I almost always over drip and have a few spills throughout the day... It is virtually impossible to overdrip on the Dead Rabbit - as the airflow is positioned at the top of the barrel, it leaves a MASSIVE "juice well". It is by far the largest juice well in my collection of 28 RDA's. This is a massive PRO in my books.
> 
> I must admit that I prefer the Rabbit over the CSMNT - personal preference...
> 
> I have this version:
> View attachment 105879


I ordered the CSMNT after this thread, and I really love it.
I've now ordered the Dead Rabbit and should get it by Wednesday.

Got the matte black one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

i have 2...
thats how good it is

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

TheV said:


> My happy place with this RDA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dual 8 wraps Ni80 24ga @ 0.26Ω



Gonna try this build. Got the same setup with the Cricket V2-25 and Dead Rabbit. I am running flatwire in mine, forgot how many wraps but coming in around 0.15ohms and it hits hard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Gonna try this build. Got the same setup with the Cricket V2-25 and Dead Rabbit. I am running flatwire in mine, forgot how many wraps but coming in around 0.15ohms and it hits hard.


Cool. Let us know how it works out for you 
0.15 on the Rabbit sounds a bit hectic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

TheV said:


> Cool. Let us know how it works out for you
> 0.15 on the Rabbit sounds a bit hectic



0.15 not too bad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DougP

Any tips for a decent dual coil build to run on single 18650 squonker mod 
Looking at about 35 - 40 watts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jengz

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Any tips for a decent dual coil build to run on single 18650 squonker mod
> Looking at about 35 - 40 watts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ay I’m struggling with this also atm, I currently have a dual 26gauge n80 straight wire 3mm id, 8 wraps but it’s still too low for my single battery squonker, vape is brilliant but battery life is pathetic I tell you PATHETIC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

I find the flavor from my VV Mesh RDA better than the Dead Rabbit. Tried different coil setups and juices. The mesh just has better flavor for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

My dpro is also winning in the flavour department but the juices well is as shallow as the dams in the Cape at the moment! And both are a sad situation!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fuzz

Definitely not going to dethrone the apocalypse in terms of flavour - though the flavour is not bad. It’s a joy to squonk on, and really convenient as it’s almost impossible to over-squonk.

Been using mine daily ever since it has released and I’m very pleased with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaDog

Fuzz said:


> Definitely not going to dethrone the apocalypse in terms of flavour - though the flavour is not bad. It’s a joy to squonk on, and really convenient as it’s almost impossible to over-squonk.
> 
> Been using mine daily ever since it has released and I’m very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So from what I’ve seen/read, coil placement is of absolute importance. Only if coils are placed spot on in relation to the airflow does the flavour shine. I can’t wait for mine to arrive. Will tinker with it then.


----------



## BumbleBee

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Any tips for a decent dual coil build to run on single 18650 squonker mod
> Looking at about 35 - 40 watts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm running 3mm 6 wrap dual 26g Ni80 on my Coppervape with a 30Q, works like a charm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fuzz

AlphaDog said:


> So from what I’ve seen/read, coil placement is of absolute importance. Only if coils are placed spot on in relation to the airflow does the flavour shine. I can’t wait for mine to arrive. Will tinker with it then.



I favour the coil placement closer towards the airflow (inline with the edge of the posts, closest to the air holes). In my tests, this seems to provide the best flavour.

Also, don’t expect huge airflow - it isn’t as gusty as the Goon 1.5 or Apocalypse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq

currently running my dead rabbit with triple fused clapton coming in at 0.1ohm on my driptech DS.
Hit like a freight train and flavor is insane.


----------



## DougP

Googling “rabbit wicking” tutorials one gets a variety of different recommendations, 
Coils low,
Coils high,
Coils on outer edge of posts,
Coils in middle of posts and the list is endless 

Has anybody actually found the ideal setup yet and can advise 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris du Toit

Jengz said:


> Ay I’m struggling with this also atm, I currently have a dual 26gauge n80 straight wire 3mm id, 8 wraps but it’s still too low for my single battery squonker, vape is brilliant but battery life is pathetic I tell you PATHETIC



Do a dual coil parallel 6/7 wrap (wrap your first wire with 7 wraps on the top and then the second wire in between so you only do 6 wraps on top with the second wire.. hope that makes sense) with the 26gn80, works like a charm! instant ramp and great cloud and flavor production. put your coils more towards the airflow than the centre of the RDA so the air can go under and up to pick off the vapor from the coils.


----------



## DougP

Chris du Toit said:


> Do a dual coil parallel 6/7 wrap (wrap your first wire with 7 wraps on the top and then the second wire in between so you only do 6 wraps on top with the second wire.. hope that makes sense) with the 26gn80, works like a charm! instant ramp and great cloud and flavor production. put your coils more towards the airflow than the centre of the RDA so the air can go under and up to pick off the vapor from the coils.



What ID 2.5mm or 3mm
What’s your recommended wattage for this build 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris du Toit

Blends Of Distinction said:


> What ID 2.5mm or 3mm
> What’s your recommended wattage for this build
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Sorry, 3MM ID... that build is perfect for Mechanical mods. on wattage it depends on how hot you like your vape but 50W is more than enough to get it going. It should ohm out to around 0.2ish


----------



## Chris du Toit

Did a quick illustration on the coil to show how the wraps work


----------



## Marzuq

I hope this helps..












Blends Of Distinction said:


> Googling “rabbit wicking” tutorials one gets a variety of different recommendations,
> Coils low,
> Coils high,
> Coils on outer edge of posts,
> Coils in middle of posts and the list is endless
> 
> Has anybody actually found the ideal setup yet and can advise
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DougP

Chris du Toit said:


> Sorry, 3MM ID... that build is perfect for Mechanical mods. on wattage it depends on how hot you like your vape but 50W is more than enough to get it going. It should ohm out to around 0.2ish



You were spot on 0.2 ohms and 50 watts 
I wanna try and drop ohms slightly for around 40 watts so am gonna try 2.5mm ID with 5/6 wraps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog

Marzuq said:


> currently running my dead rabbit with triple fused clapton coming in at 0.1ohm on my driptech DS.
> Hit like a freight train and flavor is insane.


Have pics of this triple coil build?


----------



## Marzuq

AlphaDog said:


> Have pics of this triple coil build?


just posted it 2 threads up


----------



## AlphaDog

Marzuq said:


> just posted it 2 threads up


Oh, sorry I misread - I thought you said it was three coils.


----------



## Marzuq

AlphaDog said:


> Oh, sorry I misread - I thought you said it was three coils.


triple core claptons. i think my choice of words was at fault here...


----------



## Faheem777

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Googling “rabbit wicking” tutorials one gets a variety of different recommendations,
> Coils low,
> Coils high,
> Coils on outer edge of posts,
> Coils in middle of posts and the list is endless
> 
> Has anybody actually found the ideal setup yet and can advise
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



+1 I seem to be getting very inconsistent results. Sometimes exceptionally great flavour and most times muted flavour


----------



## Marzuq

Faheem777 said:


> +1 I seem to be getting very inconsistent results. Sometimes exceptionally great flavour and most times muted flavour


thats quite strange. I have been using my dead rabbit exclusively since i got it two weeks ago and the flavor is always in top form. Even when my wicks and coils are a bit dirty...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DougP

I am trying to build for a single 18650 squonker so have to take into account battery life 
This build seems to be working quiet well 
Triple twisted 28g kanthal 
Twisted as tight as possible (the tighter you can go the less the spit back with twisted)
7 wraps 2.5mm 
0.29 ohms 
35 watts 
Found what appears to be a good coil position for flavor. I shall continue to tinker but so far this build is not looking to a bad 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faheem777

Marzuq said:


> thats quite strange. I have been using my dead rabbit exclusively since i got it two weeks ago and the flavor is always in top form. Even when my wicks and coils are a bit dirty...



Your coils look much lower than mines (only top third of coil visible), gonna try that tonight.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Running on the rsq Hotcig and winning so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777

Faheem777 said:


> Your coils look much lower than mines (only top third of coil visible), gonna try that tonight.



@Marzuq DR performing exceptionally better with the coils lower down, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Faheem777 said:


> @Marzuq DR performing exceptionally better with the coils lower down, thanks!


Excellent. Happy to hear i could help


----------



## AlphaDog

Got my DR RDA and just threw in a build:






All matchy-matchy with my ThinkVape Finder DNA 250 mod.
I’m very happy so far, the flavour is great and super easy to build on...
One gripe, my build deck is a bit skew but coils are firing correctly though.


----------



## Seemo.wm

Jumped on the bandwagon myself and got the dead rabbit in gold.. Wouldn't mind trading the drip tip for the blue or turquoise, which I would prefer. Absolutely cannot wait to throw a build in it


----------



## Rafique

Decided to try it out as well, so far no leaking but I dont get as much flavour as I would expect. I think my coils need to be closer to the air flow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seemo.wm

It has a more restricted airflow than expected. Still very pleasant, but expected it to be a bit more airy due to the slanted cyclops style airflow hole.

Other than that, a comfortable, warm, saturated vape at 45 watts with a spaced, 3mm, 8 wrap ni80 build

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Rafique said:


> Decided to try it out as well, so far no leaking but I dont get as much flavour as I would expect. I think my coils need to be closer to the air flow.
> 
> View attachment 114355
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 114357



I kinda liked mine on the first attempt but its been sidelined as it falls on the right side of good but on the wrong side of awesome. Replaced with a Hadaly on the Hotcig RSQ


----------



## Rafique

Amir said:


> I kinda liked mine on the first attempt but its been sidelined as it falls on the right side of good but on the wrong side of awesome. Replaced with a Hadaly on the Hotcig RSQ



I enjoy the hadaly but the over squonk is a PITA, the DR is really nice. I think I need to get the coil position just right for it to be on the right side of awesome.

So far the fact that it does leak is a big win for me


----------



## Amir

Rafique said:


> I enjoy the hadaly but the over squonk is a PITA, the DR is really nice. I think I need to get the coil position just right for it to be on the right side of awesome.
> 
> So far the fact that it does leak is a big win for me



That is true with regards to the squonking issue which the entheon does address but at the compromise of a bigger chamber and less intense flavor. However, I do the Hadaly with un-thinned wicks and squonk ever so slightly albeit a bit more frequently and I only get residue at the airflow hole occasionally.


----------



## Spyro

I've just picked up a clone. I am 100% RTA all the way but finally gave in to squonking just to try.. Hence the clones. The clone is high quality. My only issue with it is that the cap is not as snug as it should be. Meaning a fairly avrage knock lifts the cap off.

I spent R200 on sale for the clone. My reccomendation would be to avoid this clone. I feel like the cap issue is of QC nature so perhaps I just got unlucky. Never the less. At R200 I'm a happy chappy.

Edit: build quality is not as good as the original. Not a 1-1 by any means.


----------



## CHase

Hey guys i need some assistance please, completely noob vaper here and this is my first RDA.

I am getting tons of spit back and pops and a very hot Vape.
Currently Vaping at 70-75 watts.

Could somebody please guide me as I am doing a few things wrong i am sure 







upload a photo


----------



## Faheem777

Hi @CHase moving the coils apart, closer to the airflow , it should give you a more cooler vape. With regard to the spitback it could be the coils themselves or wicking. Try to make sure the wick is fairly tight inside the coil. I personally have had zero spitback on this rda.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## AlphaDog

CHase said:


> Hey guys i need some assistance please, completely noob vaper here and this is my first RDA.
> 
> I am getting tons of spit back and pops and a very hot Vape.
> Currently Vaping at 70-75 watts.
> 
> Could somebody please guide me as I am doing a few things wrong i am sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upload a photo


Hey, your coils seem a bit high, maybe lower them a bit and move them outwards towards the airflow. Also, your coils look like twisted wire? Notorious for spitting... try non twisted builds. Good luck!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro

@CHase I strongly believe it's those coils. I'm running them in my OBS nano and It's Popping more than usual and spitting for the first time ever. These coils heat up extremely fast and I've cooked my cotton with them too many times. I think lower the wattage or change the coils to stappled style and what others suggested, move coils to the outside. And then I personally use a 510 driptip to reduce spitback on the rabbit and I prefer the flavour too from a 510.

I don't get spit back from the rabbit but rather a mouthful of juice when I oversquonk.


----------



## Rafique

CHase said:


> Hey guys i need some assistance please, completely noob vaper here and this is my first RDA.
> 
> I am getting tons of spit back and pops and a very hot Vape.
> Currently Vaping at 70-75 watts.
> 
> Could somebody please guide me as I am doing a few things wrong i am sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upload a photo



Yip definitely the coils causing the spit back. I have it a lot with twisted wire


You need alot more


----------



## Rude Rudi

I now have 4 Dead Rabbits... I know I can only use one at a time but there you are...


----------



## CHase

Tx for info guys really appreciate, will try a new build tonight.


----------



## 87hunter

Enjoyed reading this.
Was undecided whether to get the rabbit or drop rda. 
First time ever I ordered both. See it was dispatched from 3f today.


----------



## MoneymanVape

best rda ever period

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CHase

Rude Rudi said:


> I now have 4 Dead Rabbits... I know I can only use one at a time but there you are...



@Rude Rudi 
Would you mind sharing your favorite build for flavor ? I once got insane flavor on this RDA, i have not been able to recreate it......


----------



## Spyro

"explain yourself"

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------

